# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El mercado eléctrico mundial, a punto de cambiar radicalmente

## termopar

> *El mercado eléctrico mundial, a punto de cambiar radicalmente*
> 
> Martes, 14 de junio de 2016
> 
> Los precios del gas y del carbón van a seguir bajos, pero eso no impedirá una transformación fundamental del sistema eléctrico mundial en las próximas décadas en beneficio de las energías renovables, como la eólica y la solar, asegura Bloomberg New Energy Finance (BNEF) en el informe *New Energy Outlook 2016*, que hace proyecciones para los próximos 25 años. De hecho, para 2030 las energías solar y eólica serán las fuentes más baratas de electricidad en la mayor parte del mundo, según BNEF.
> 
> En 2015, las energías renovables representaban el 32% de la producción de electricidad en Europa. Es solo el principio: gracias a su menor coste, estas fuentes limpias de generación serán las más baratas en muchos países en la década de 2020, y en la casi totalidad del mundo a partir de 2030, asegura el informe de expertos, publicado este lunes en Nueva York. en Europa, en concreto, suministrarán el 70% de la electricidad en 2040.   
> 
> Otro dato relevante es que la demanda de combustibles fósiles para generar de electricidad finalizará en menos de 10 años. Y no porque se estén agotando las reservas de carbón y gas, sino por lo que señalábamos anteriormente: se están encontrando alternativas más económicas de generación. Según los datos de BNEF, el coste de generación con energía solar caerá un 60% para 2040, y el de la eólica un 41%.  
> ...


Referencia: http://www.energias-renovables.com/a...to-de-20160614

----------


## termopar

En la misma línea pero centrándose en el sistema de almacenamiento eléctrico y las baterías:




> *Cómo las baterías van a cambiar el mundo y nuestras vidas*
> 
> El desarrollo de las baterías está provocando grandes cambios, revolucionando el sector automovilístico o el energético. Y esto solo acaba de empezar
> 
> AUTOR
> KIKE VÁZQUEZ
> 21.06.2016 – 05:00 H.
> 
> ¿Es Tesla el futuro? Esa era la pregunta que encabezaba uno de los artículos realizados en esta sección en el pasado abril. La conclusión era que el anuncio de la compañía californiana del Model 3 podía obligar al resto de la industria a reaccionar, desarrollando mejores baterías y haciendo vencedor al coche eléctrico, y muy probablemente también a la propia Tesla.
> ...


Referencia: http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/merc...mundo_1220285/

----------

